# Silverplay



## baksteen8168 (27/5/15)

Anyone have stock?


----------



## baksteen8168 (27/5/15)

Found.


----------



## Smoke187 (27/5/15)

Is anyone going to have stock at VapeCon this weekend, might also be interested in getting 1.


----------



## Stroodlepuff (27/5/15)

Smoke187 said:


> Is anyone going to have stock at VapeCon this weekend, might also be interested in getting 1.



Yip

Reactions: Like 1


----------

